# GeeGee's training, take 2!



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, with all thats happend I think its time to really shape up and get back to my birds... I feel that its my fault that Elgee flew away like that, now the only thing I can do is give them a set amount of time each day and play with them longer than that... when I spontaneously bought Elgee from the PetCo, I swore that I would take care of him no matter what.

I broke that promise when I neglected my little buddy like that. I won't make the same mistake with GeeGee!

She's doing pretty fine now, but she is still resistant to me. I've never had a bird like this, the same methods I used for Elgee aren't working on her at all. So I am once again asking for help in taming and training a Cockatiel. If anyone still thinks I'm even worthy of such help after I neglected Elgee to the point of leaving I would be thankful, otherwise I'll understand.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey it not your fault so don't go and blame yourself

Here is my thread on taming http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks man. I'm still working through this thing.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Talanlirr said:


> Thanks man.


Im actually a girl  but i know its just a figure of speech


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh umm... sorry!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha its ok


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Started sticking my hand in there for 15-20 minutes a day to get her used to me since she won't come over for millet it seems like. Decided to take the food dish out and put a bit of seed and fresh cut mango in my hand in case she's hungry.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought that Elgee was back for a moment there. He likes to fly up and land on my head. But it was GeeGee, surprising to me since only Elgee would do that before. I miss Elgee so much, but its nice that GeeGee is trying to cheer me up.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless but never give up hope as there is always a chance for them to return


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, and thanks.


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

Just made progress. While I had my hand in there today, GeeGee came over just above looking down at it, she was no more than 4 inches away from my pinky, after a bit she just settled down and started preening her feathers there for the last 5 minutes.

My little girl is making progress finally!


----------



## Talanlirr (Jan 21, 2011)

*GeeGee's Millet ritual*

when ever I bring out Millet, GeeGee breaks down into this stance, I use to think it was aggression, but seeing a pattern to every single time I now call it "GeeGee's Millet ritual", she sits there squawking at first until I move the millet just a bit, then she jumps up on top of it starts biting and whistles a very happy tune. 

I just thought I should share that with everyone cause I thought it was cute.


----------

